

Don't use CSS flexbox for overall page layout - jaffathecake
http://jakearchibald.com/2014/dont-use-flexbox-for-page-layout/

======
cleverjake
Wonderful advice once there is a bit less red -
[http://caniuse.com/#search=grid](http://caniuse.com/#search=grid)

grid is not supported on most locations, at the moment.

